# Prison Riot in Washington State after some inmates test positive for Coronovirus



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*Hundreds of Monroe prisoners create massive disturbance after inmates test for COVID-19*










MONROE, Wash. - Hundreds of prisoners inside a Monroe facility created a massive disturbance Wednesday evening and threatened to set fires after several inmates tested positive for COVID-19, according to the Washington State Patrol.

Officials at the Monroe Correctional Complex called the Patrol at about 6 p.m. to help with security because over 100 prisoners in minimum security had started a demonstration in the recreation yard, troopers said.

Authorities said all measures to quell the disturbance were ignored including verbal directives, pepper spray and sting balls, which release light, noise, and rubber pellets.

Fire extinguishers were also set off within two housing units inside the Minimum Security Unit, appearing to be smoke from the outside.

Suzy, whose son is one of the inmates at the prison, told KOMO NewsRadio she could hear shouting and the anger in the background when she was talking to her son.









"There's fear and frustration building inside this minimum security unit," she said. "And I've been there for visits twice a week for a long time and its pretty mellow and quiet in there most of the time I was shocked to hear them tonight with all the loud yelling and anxious sounding... the anger and frustration that's been building in that unit."

Additional security units responded, and over half of the men started complying with their orders, while others continued to ignore their directions, officials said. Sting balls were deployed and the prisoners stopped destroying the two housing units, authorities said.

No jail staffers or prisoners were injured during the disturbance and both housing units were fully evacuated.

Officials believe the incident was caused after six prisoners testing positive for COVID-19 within the Minimum Security Unit.

"They're all freaking out for their lives," said Carmella Holt, whose boyfriend is inside the prison. "They're scared to death. Nobody's doing anything about it, they're not getting the medical attention that they need."

All six prisoners are isolated from the general population and are being monitored by the facility's health care team.

Suzy's son expressed some of the fears amid the inmates.

"He said, 'we can't cover our faces at all,' which I understand in a lot of ways; you're in prison you probably don't want these people wearing something over your face," Suzy said. "Their beds are like in like this barracks-type situation with literally like this cardboard piece between the bunks. And he said, 'I can reach my hand up and over and if someone's coughing above me or over to the side (it's) going to travel to me.' Literally no protection for them. They're breathing the same air, they're not being able to social distance."

The Department of Corrections said it is protecting medically vulnerable incarcerated individuals.

All of the men in the housing unit with the first positive COVID-19 cases continue to have no symptoms of illness or disease and are wearing surgical masks for further protection, according to the Department of Corrections.

Authorities said the facility is on restricted movement and the situation is under control.

"When you have people in there that are sick it's like, what do you do then? " Suzy said. "I don't know if they need to test all these people in there and find out if anyone has it or doesn't has it and separate the people that don't so they don't end up contracting it."

The Monroe Correctional Complex houses approximately 450 minimum custody male inmates.

https://komonews.com/news/local/hun...-massive-disturbance-threatening-to-set-fires


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> *Hundreds of Monroe prisoners create massive disturbance after inmates test for COVID-19*
> 
> View attachment 445312
> 
> ...


Lots of space to social distance at Gitmo.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

They are demanding evacuation, but to where? Where do you store a bunch of criminals safely?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

If the state can't house them in a way that prevents outbreak of infectious diseases, it seems like they should be released to house arrest and monitored with ankle bracelets. They're in a minimum security prison so they're probably petty nonviolent criminals with short sentences, not a big risk to the community.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> If the state can't house them in a way that prevents outbreak of infectious diseases, it seems like they should be released to house arrest and monitored with ankle bracelets. They're in a minimum security prison so they're probably petty nonviolent criminals with short sentences, not a big risk to the community.


I'm looking them up, they are both a minimum and maximum security prison, with separate wings. Yes they need to be better protected so this virus doesn't spread through the entire facility, infecting both prisoners and staff.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I'm looking them up, they are both a minimum and maximum security prison, with separate wings. Yes they need to be better protected so this virus doesn't spread through the entire facility, infecting both prisoners and staff.


The staff are the ones who infected them


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> The staff are the ones who infected them


The staff, visitors or venders. The news just showed the guards checking a semi truck driver's temperature at the gate before they allowed him in to make his deliveries.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> The staff, visitors or venders. The news just showed the guards checking a semi truck driver's temperature at the gate before they allowed him in to make his deliveries.


That's why we should take this serious if Covid rolls through the prison system unchecked it puts all that interact with the prison system at risk and they will take it home to their families and so forth.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's why we should take this serious if Covid rolls through the prison system unchecked it puts all that interact with the prison system at risk and they will take it home to their families and so forth.


The wives are on TV pleading for the release of their husbands who are in there convicted of minor crimes. They are reminding us these are someone's fathers, sons, and loved ones. They shouldn't get a death sentence for a minor crime like auto theft or the like.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> The wives are on TV pleading for the release of their husbands who are in there convicted of minor crimes. They are reminding us these are someone's fathers, sons, and loved ones. They shouldn't get a death sentence for a minor crime like auto theft or the like.


Grand theft auto might be a felony charge. I'm not sure on that one, though. It definitely carries more weight in the judicial system than that of shoplifting a Snickers from 7-11.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> *Hundreds of Monroe prisoners create massive disturbance after inmates test for COVID-19*
> 
> View attachment 445312
> 
> ...


I just don't understand what the problem with those inmates in Monroe Correctional Complex is. The Un-President of the United States has assured us all that all they have to do is get tested. Anyone can get tested any time any day. Obviously, they didn't get the memo.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> The wives are on TV pleading for the release of their husbands who are in there convicted of minor crimes. They are reminding us these are someone's fathers, sons, and loved ones. They shouldn't get a death sentence for a minor crime like auto theft or the like.


It's a tough call about what they should do.

We have that here, too. 7 inmates have it, 2 who are hospitalized and 4 staff have it. I saw a plea from the wife or girlfriend asking for her man to be released.

And one of our Walmart's here has 3 workers who have it.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

what are you bringing to the potluck?


Lissetti said:


> pepper spray and sting balls


Mmmboy!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Unfortunately there's just no place to quarantine these prisoners if this virus runs rampant inside the system. No place that would also maintain the safety for the general public. Seattle Washington was the first epicenter of the virus in the US. As it is, our Seahawks stadium has been turned into a multiple patient hospital unit.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Unfortunately there's just no place to quarantine these prisoners if this virus runs rampant inside the system. No place that would also maintain the safety for the general public. Seattle Washington was the first epicenter of the virus in the US. As it is, our Seahawks stadium has been turned into a multiple patient hospital unit.


And I was reading an article here of how the prisoners can't wear face masks in prison. So if their cell mate gets it, they will, too. It's not like you can social distance in a jail cell.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> They are demanding evacuation, but to where? Where do you store a bunch of criminals safely?


Congress?


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> They are demanding evacuation, but to where? Where do you store a bunch of criminals safely?


The White House has been doing it since Jan. 2017.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ubertool said:


> Congress?





Youburr said:


> The White House has been doing it since Jan. 2017.


I walked right into that one... &#128514;


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> They are demanding evacuation, but to where? Where do you store a bunch of criminals safely?


What was the name of that island where it's got nothing but sharks surrounding over there where they film that movie with oh I don't know who it was but anyway.. shark island or something I don't know

It just came to me, Megadeth that a song about it it was called Devil's Island


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> What was the name of that island where it's got nothing but sharks surrounding over there where they film that movie with oh I don't know who it was but anyway.. shark island or something I don't know
> 
> It just came to me, Megadeth that a song about it it was called Devil's Island


An escape prisoner around here who takes to the water is more likely to be hit by an Amazon employee in a kayak than a shark.. &#128514;


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> They are demanding evacuation, but to where? Where do you store a bunch of criminals safely?


Minimum security = mostly theft , drugs, booze and guys come down from Max and Medium security as they get closer to their release dates...

They can release probably half of them early ..ankle bracelets until their actual time is up .

Which would reduce how many people share cell block / cells and possibility of getting infected . Those not ready to be released should be given masks.. as a humanitarian effort and COST savings for the Taxpayers.. (they get sick we have to pay Hospital on top of already expensive incarceration..

speaking of which..

The cost in 2015 (quickest stat I could find) to incarcerate a Prisoner in Washington State was $48K a year .. So yeah IMO , minor crimes with most of thier sentence served .. just release earlier and or add the ankle braclets


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

> "They're all freaking out for their lives,"


Shoulda thought of that before committing the crimes.



TemptingFate said:


> They're in a minimum security prison....not a big risk to the community.


The complex houses Minimum to Super Maximum.
Most the inmates are sex offenders.
So yeah, just release them


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Shoulda thought of that before committing the crimes.
> 
> The complex houses Minimum to Super Maximum.
> Most the inmates are sex offenders.
> So yeah, just release them


Ummm where do you get that most are sex offenders? I'm going to call BS on that .. I'm wiling to eat crow though if you can prove that .. Sex Offenders are not "minor criminals" thats not what we are talking about


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Shoulda thought of that before committing the crimes.
> 
> The complex houses Minimum to Super Maximum.
> Most the inmates are sex offenders.
> So yeah, just release them


I definitely dont agree with releasing sexual offenders.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Shoulda thought of that before committing the crimes.
> 
> The complex houses Minimum to Super Maximum.
> Most the inmates are sex offenders.
> So yeah, just release them


Easy solution for sex offenders , cut off penis , take out eyes , cut off arms and legs , remove teeth and toungue , am I missing anything?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil's_IslandYup...famous French penal colony...

Rakos


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

Here in Ontario we’ve released over 1900 inmates so far. They were all low-risk and were almost finished their sentence, as well as intermittent offenders. Drastic measures are needed to stop the spread of the virus and there isn’t much time to waste.

On the other hand judges here are releasing from custody suspects who were arrested and were facing serious charges including some involved in shootings. Covid-19 is turning into a get-out-of-jail-free card for some of these criminals..


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Mmmboy!


Sting balls are amazing with a little cracked pepper and balsamic reduction



Lissetti said:


> The Monroe Correctional Complex houses approximately 450 minimum custody male inmates.


Resolved










If a prisoner tosses a flaming mattress at someone, it can quickly be thrown overboard


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> The wives are on TV pleading for the release of their husbands who are in there convicted of minor crimes. They are reminding us these are someone's fathers, sons, and loved ones. They shouldn't get a death sentence for a minor crime like auto theft or the like.


Stealing one of my cars can also be the death penalty.



dauction said:


> Ummm where do you get that most are sex offenders? I'm going to call BS on that .. I'm wiling to eat crow though if you can prove that .. Sex Offenders are not "minor criminals" thats not what we are talking about


Sex offender is a very wide brush! Hookers who get busted get the SO label as do the johns who engage in consensual sex with adults.

Pedros and rapists are horrible, but lots of people carry that label their entire lives because she was 19 and he was 16.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

I’d get medieval on a chomo , for free


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Should have stayed out of jail. and this is the panic people have started.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I for one am wondering why they were not on lockdown to begin with? Prisoners at Monroe prison have more rights than citizens in DT Everett?

I know that some guard or visitor carried it in, but if everyone was on shelter in place lockdown the chances of spreading it around the prison are much MUCH lower.

Should have stopped visitations, enacted lockdown and tested guards immediately.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I for one am wondering why they were not on lockdown to begin with? Prisoners at Monroe prison have more rights than citizens in DT Everett?
> 
> I know that some guard or visitor carried it in, but if everyone was on shelter in place lockdown the chances of spreading it around the prison are much MUCH lower.
> 
> Should have stopped visitations, enacted lockdown and tested guards immediately.


They did but it was too late or the precautions were ineffective. The virus escapes detection because carriers can transmit infection without showing symptoms. 
https://www.doc.wa.gov/corrections/incarceration/prisons/mcc.htm


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> "They're all freaking out for their lives," said Carmella Holt, whose boyfriend is inside the prison.


Oh please. Inmates get better health treatment than Veterans, homeless, and even (yes) Uber drivers.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Oh please. Inmates get better health treatment than Veterans, homeless, and even (yes) Uber drivers.


So why don't you join them? There must be a reason.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> So why don't you join them? There must be a reason.


Nice try, Mr. Strawman. Unfortunately for you I know how to think critically. Better luck next time, though.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SIMMA DOWN 

SIMMA DOWN you two.

Yes Inmates get basic coverage, but quality of that coverage is widely varied. It is rarely good and often difficult to access. The parameters of those statements is dependent on lots of stakeholders, but most often tend toward poor actuals.


That said many people have much more limited access to healthcare, and find that they choose to not seek it out due to the difficulties and expenses when that actually should.

YAYYYY

Everyone gets to be right today.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

For decades, the prisons have been saturated with happy-go-lucky prisoners sharing dirty needles and having unprotected sex with each other. Suddenly they’re concerned about Covid???? 🤔


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Nice try, Mr. Strawman. Unfortunately for you I know how to think critically. Better luck next time, though.
> 
> View attachment 445511





Amos69 said:


> SIMMA DOWN
> 
> SIMMA DOWN you two.
> 
> ...


I missed the word "health" in the original comment. I thought JohnnyM said inmates get better treatment in general. Sorry!



Uber's Guber said:


> For decades, the prisons have been saturated with happy-go-lucky prisoners sharing dirty needles and having unprotected sex with each other. Suddenly they're concerned about Covid???? &#129300;


Maybe it's not the same inmates?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> For decades, the prisons have been saturated with happy-go-lucky prisoners sharing dirty needles and having unprotected sex with each other. Suddenly they're concerned about Covid???? &#129300;


That is so on point it is funny.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> For decades, the prisons have been saturated with happy-go-lucky prisoners sharing dirty needles and having unprotected sex with each other. Suddenly they're concerned about Covid???? &#129300;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Do they not understand .........

Shelter in place?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 445540


This is true. Why? Maybe because the inmates accept violence as part of the system in prison. Those who get shanked violated some code and had it coming. The virus is random and the victims are innocent.

Why do we care more about this new disease than the existing ones that kill so many? Because we are accustomed to the old diseases, we know what causes them, we know how many deaths to expect, we know how to prevent and treat them. We've come to accept them as part of the natural order although we're always fighting them.

This new disease violates all those rules and boundaries. We don't know who might die, how many, and where it will end. It threatens people who are normally insulated, unlike malaria in Africa and Asia for instance. The uncertainty causes irrational panic hoarding, stocking up on guns and ammo, etc. A breakdown of the existing order.

So I see where the inmates are coming from.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> For decades, the prisons have been saturated with happy-go-lucky prisoners sharing dirty needles and having unprotected sex with each other. Suddenly they're concerned about Covid???? &#129300;





Amos69 said:


> That is so on point it is funny.


Let us not forget toilet wine and spork shivs


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> The uncertainty causes irrational panic hoarding, stocking up on guns and ammo, etc. A breakdown of the existing order. So I see where the inmates are coming from.


So then we're supposed to let prisoners out so they can stock up on guns & ammo??
Screw that!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> They shouldn't get a death sentence for a minor crime like auto theft or the like.


Oh Lissetti. There you go fearmongering again.
Getting the virus is not an automatic death sentence.
You should know.

Speaking of which, want to make room in prison?
Put the violent offenders and repeat sex offenders, etc. to death.
Now everyone gets their own cell.


Amos69 said:


> I for one am wondering why they were not on lockdown to begin with? Prisoners at Monroe prison have more rights than citizens in DT Everett?


Seriously. We, on the outside, are basically on house arrest. 
If we gathered 10+ on a baseball diamond, we'd be getting fined, and scolded.


Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Oh please. Inmates get better health treatment than Veterans, homeless, and even (yes) Uber drivers.


I bet they have toilet paper too, the lucky devils.



Uber's Guber said:


> So then we're supposed to let prisoners out so they can stock up on guns & ammo??
> Screw that!


Let's give them all stimulus money for it too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> They are demanding evacuation, but to where? Where do you store a bunch of criminals safely?


Washington D.C.

IN GOVERNMENT !



Youburr said:


> The White House has been doing it since Jan. 2017.


OOPS !


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> This is true. Why? Maybe because the inmates accept violence as part of the system in prison. *Those who get shanked violated some code and had it coming.* The virus is random and the victims are innocent.
> 
> Why do we care more about this new disease than the existing ones that kill so many? Because we are accustomed to the old diseases, we know what causes them, we know how many deaths to expect, we know how to prevent and treat them. We've come to accept them as part of the natural order although we're always fighting them.
> 
> ...


You clearly know nothing on which you speak.

Usually they get assaulted because they didn't want to be assaulted. OR they get assaulted to teach someone else a lesson.

Most people;e get assaulted because of sex or resources reallocation.

You should really go to jail to find out what jailhouse rules really are.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Washington D.C.
> 
> IN GOVERNMENT !
> 
> ...


Or Houston when Katrina hit


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> You clearly know nothing on which you speak.
> 
> Usually they get assaulted because they didn't want to be assaulted. OR they get assaulted to teach someone else a lesson.
> 
> ...


&#128514;I'm over here LMMFAO....-->You should really go to jail to find out what jailhouse rules really are. Priceless!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Or Houston when Katrina hit
> :wink:


WELL . . . OUR GANGS ENJOYED HIGHER BENEFITS IN HOUSTON . . .

CRIME DROPPED A LOT HERE . . .


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> You clearly know nothing on which you speak.
> 
> Usually they get assaulted because they didn't want to be assaulted. OR they get assaulted to teach someone else a lesson.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Unlike you, I know nothing about jail or prison life. Please regale us with your experience and wisdom from being caged like an animal.

But you are admitting that there are rules and there is a shared knowledge among inmates about the nature of those rules. There is an accepted or understood order to prison violence that doesn't exist with a new disease with unknown risks.

Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Damn "Neighbors"


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Thanks. Unlike you, I know nothing about jail or prison life. Please regale us with your experience and wisdom from being caged like an animal.
> 
> But you are admitting that there are rules and there is a shared knowledge among inmates about the nature of those rules. There is an accepted or understood order to prison violence that doesn't exist with a new disease with unknown risks.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.












You are exceptionally slow at building straw men.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 445588
> 
> 
> You are exceptionally slow at building straw men.
> ...


So you've got nothing more to offer?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> So you've got nothing more to offer?


Bet they got TOILET PAPER IN PRISON.

THATS WHAT THEYRE BURNING !


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Ending the war on drugs will reduce the prison population by 50%.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

bsliv said:


> Ending the war on drugs will reduce the prison population by 50%.


Hmm.

Hasn't made a dent yet.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Hasn't made a dent yet.


The war is continuing. It may even be escalating. For instance, the Patriot Act was sold to us as preventing terrorism. There have been roughly 50 sneak and peak warrants for terrorists. There have been over 11,000 sneak and peak warrants for drugs.

Drug abuse is a medical, not criminal, issue.

End the drug war ends the drug cartels. End the drug war to empty the prisons. End the drug war to redirect law enforcement to violent crimes. End the drug war to reduce violent crimes. End the drug war to reduce law enforcement corruption.Its cheaper to supply drugs to users than to investigate, arrest, prosecute and imprison the users. Its even cheaper to provide education.

A prohibition against something in great demand hasn't, isn't and won't work. Education works, cigarette smoking has been greatly reduced.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> They are demanding evacuation, but to where? Where do you store a bunch of criminals safely?


On a Cruise Ship!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Oh Lissetti. There you go fearmongering again.
> Getting the virus is not an automatic death sentence.
> You should know.
> 
> ...


Hi @Taxi2Uber :smiles: I was quoting what the wife or girlfriend of one of the inmates was saying to the news journalist. I should have put that in quotes. I was watching our local news live as I was typing that.

Watching the morning news. Our governor did a press conference about this situation yesterday. Here's the possible solutions they are discussing,

*Coronavirus: State working to release some nonviolent offenders from prison, Inslee says*

*SEATTLE - *Gov. Jay Inslee and Corrections Secretary Steve Sinclair said Thursday the state is working to release some nonviolent offenders from prison due to the ongoing coronavirus pandemic.

Inslee said Thursday that he recognizes the concerns inmates and their families have about the virus inside correctional facilities, and is trying to balance inmate needs with public safety.
"DOC has been working closely with the Department of Health to implement strategies around testing, social distancing, quarantine, isolation and other practices to prevent the spread of this virus," he said.

Sinclair said corrections officials are screening all people in the prison system for symptoms and they stopped visitations weeks ago.
Sinclair also said they're also working to release some nonviolent offenders who are within 60 days of their release.
Inslee said that group of offenders would include people who are over 60 and have underlying health conditions that make them more vulnerable to a negative outcome should they contract the disease.

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/co...rison-inslee-says/XIDPHMLVOJAAREQ5YCL75367PU/


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Yesterday on our news, they showed a parade of cars around our county jail asking for them to release the prisoners.

Check out below what's happening in Chicago. 








Source: https://www.wisn.com/article/prison...navirus-deputies-are-falling-ill-too/32104223


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

bsliv said:


> The war is continuing. It may even be escalating. For instance, the Patriot Act was sold to us as preventing terrorism. There have been roughly 50 sneak and peak warrants for terrorists. There have been over 11,000 sneak and peak warrants for drugs.
> 
> Drug abuse is a medical, not criminal, issue.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. Unfortunately the for-profit prison system will fight tooth and nail to keep people locked up at any cost..


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Coming to a city near you


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> The wives are on TV pleading for the release of their husbands who are in there convicted of minor crimes. They are reminding us these are someone's fathers, sons, and loved ones. They shouldn't get a death sentence for a minor crime like auto theft or the like.


You think auto theft is a minor crime?.....you really need to get educated.

Do you think every stolen vehicle stop is performed at gunpoint for no reason?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You think auto theft is a minor crime?.....you really need to get educated.
> 
> Do you think every stolen vehicle stop is performed at gunpoint for no reason?


I was quoting the wife/girlfriend being interviewed on the news broadcast. That's what she was saying

I am from Brooklyn NY. There's a reason why even today I'm trained not to pull directly up behind another car at a red light or stop sign.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Simple solution would be to NOT allow the inmates access to the news. Easy-peesy


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Arthur Dent said:


> Simple solution would be to NOT allow the inmates access to the news. Easy-peesy


But then you'd have to also not allow limit them access to phones, so they can't call their family or friends.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Invisible said:


> But then you'd have to also not allow limit them access to phones, so they can't call their family or friends.


Ya, that also. They are convicts aren't they ??? Convicts have their own phones now a days ???

Special times call for special measures...


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> They are demanding evacuation, but to where? Where do you store a bunch of criminals safely?


you don't. you leave them right where they are, and let nature take its course.

whatever their crime was, was their choice. 
they chose to rape
they chose to murder 
they chose to do home invasions

let them rot in their cells.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

A guy with 100 tattoos, weighing 250 lbs, all of a sudden he is concerned about a 🦠.These guys are less tough than the vegan boys of Silicon Valley.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

No better place to study this thing. Let them serve science for the betterment of the human race.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> No better place to study this thing. Let them serve science for the betterment of the human race.


Experiments on humans require their consent. Those laws have been around ever since we tried to avoid being like the Nazis, who also thought experimenting on prisoners was OK.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Experiments on humans require their consent. Those laws have been around ever since we tried to avoid being like the Nazis, who also thought experimenting on prisoners was OK.


What experiments are you speaking of? If they get any illness they don't automatically qualify for parole.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> study





BigRedDriver said:


> What experiments are you speaking of? If they get any illness they don't automatically qualify for parole.


Study=research=experiment.
Parole is not contingent on health status.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Study=research=experiment.
> Parole is not contingent on health status.


no no no


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> no no no


Convincing argument. Trump University grad?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mbd said:


> A guy with 100 tattoos, weighing 250 lbs, all of a sudden he is concerned about a &#129440;.These guys are less tough than the vegan boys of Silicon Valley.


Seattle is the HQ2 for Silicon Valley. Also extremely liberal.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Convincing argument. Trump University grad?


Do you seriously need everything spelled out for you?

The prison hospital maintains data on all patients. ALWAYS.

Collating that data is NOT EXPERIMENTATION!

Good lord, you may be the densest poster on this board.

Correction, there is no doubt about it, you are the densest poster on this board.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

https://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-i...9&tpl=/ecfrbrowse/Title45/45cfr46_main_02.tpl


BigRedDriver said:


> Do you seriously need everything spelled out for you?
> 
> The prison hospital maintains data on all patients. ALWAYS.
> 
> ...


Your ad hominem attacks only reflect your inarticulate inability to express yourself.

You advocated using prisoners for research on coronavirus without their consent and denying probation to sick prisoners. When called out, you claimed that prison health records can be used for research without prisoners' consent.

This is false. If prison records are going to be used to generate knowledge about coronavirus then that would be considered research that requires the consent of the prisoners.

Please review the applicable federal law. You're not really knowledgable about this subject so you should learn about it before spouting off. Or just stick to doing what you're good at, if anything.

https://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-i...9&tpl=/ecfrbrowse/Title45/45cfr46_main_02.tpl


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> https://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-i...9&tpl=/ecfrbrowse/Title45/45cfr46_main_02.tpl
> 
> Your ad hominem attacks only reflect your inarticulate inability to express yourself.
> 
> ...


instead of going off on your emotional ladened tirade, find the quote from me that said I wanted prisoners experimented on.

Go get it dummy. We'll wait.

I sincerely hope your not an adult, because you debate like a child.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> find the quote from me that said I wanted prisoners experimented on.





BigRedDriver said:


> No better place to study this thing. Let them serve science for the betterment of the human race.


If you could discuss at the level of a child it would be an improvement.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> If you could discuss at the level of a child it would be an improvement.


So you couldn't find it.

Apology accepted

Now go away kid, let the adults handle this.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> So you couldn't find it.
> 
> Apology accepted


Playing dumb is your best defense.



BigRedDriver said:


> No better place to study this thing. Let them serve science for the betterment of the human race.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Playing dumb is your best defense.


Explain to the room how studying the virus within a population requires experimentation.

Were the passengers on the Diamond Princess Cruise liner " experimented" on?

more emotional lil girl tirade in 3......2.......1.......


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Explain to the room how studying the virus within a population requires experimentation.
> 
> more emotional lil girl tirade in 3......2.......1.......


Just accept that you're ignorant of the law and don't know what you're talking about. It's not like you're going to be doing any research anyway.

Read the Code of Federal Regulations definition of research. 
"Research means a systematic investigation, including research development, testing, and evaluation, designed to develop or contribute to generalizable knowledge. Activities that meet this definition constitute research for purposes of this policy, whether or not they are conducted or supported under a program that is considered research for other purposes."


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Just accept that you're ignorant of the law and don't know what you're talking about. It's not like you're going to be doing any research anyway.
> 
> Read the Code of Federal Regulations definition of research.
> "Research means a systematic investigation, including research development, testing, and evaluation, designed to develop or contribute to generalizable knowledge. Activities that meet this definition constitute research for purposes of this policy, whether or not they are conducted or supported under a program that is considered research for other purposes."


OK, so the statistics gathered by the health care experts are illegal.

Thanks, proving you're even more stupid than EVERYONE already thought.

Observation is not illegal, except in your Nazi mind.

Oh look, the CDC, broke the law:

https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/mm6912e3.htm
Someone call the cops!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> OK, so the statistics gathered by the health care experts are illegal.
> 
> Thanks, proving you're even more stupid than EVERYONE already thought.
> 
> ...


Observation to generate knowledge is research. Research is not illegal but it must adhere to the law including the requirement for consent of the subjects. You claimed that prisoner consent was not necessary. I'm just telling you that you're wrong.

It's so difficult for you to accept being wrong but you should be used to it by now.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Observation to generate knowledge is research. Research is not illegal but it must adhere to the law including the requirement for consent of the subjects. You claimed that prisoner consent was not necessary. I'm just telling you that you're wrong.
> 
> It's so difficult for you to accept being wrong but you should be used to it by now.


So the Diamond Princess Cruise ship Passengers consented?

Got a link?

If not, please quit making shit up. Your simply getting annoying.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> So the Diamond Princess Cruise ship Passengers consented?
> 
> Got a link?
> 
> If not, please quit making shit up. Your simply getting annoying.


Chest CT Findings in Cases from the Cruise Ship "Diamond Princess" with Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
"written informed consent was obtained from all cases"
https://pubs.rsna.org/doi/10.1148/ryct.2020200110
I've provided you with the law and refuted every lame argument you've made to conclusively prove you wrong but you keep digging yourself into a deeper hole. It must be tough going through life like that. Just accept that you're wrong, learn, and move on. Accept that you don't know it all and you made a mistake. If you can't man up, you'll never amount to anything.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Chest CT Findings in Cases from the Cruise Ship "Diamond Princess" with Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
> "written informed consent was obtained from all cases"
> https://pubs.rsna.org/doi/10.1148/ryct.2020200110
> I've provided you with the law and refuted every lame argument you've made to conclusively prove you wrong but you keep digging yourself into a deeper hole. It must be tough going through life like that. Just accept that you're wrong, learn, and move on. Accept that you don't know it all and you made a mistake. If you can't man up, you'll never amount to anything.


They got consent to review medical records.

Good lord.

You going to move the goal post even further?

If your public health department publishes a study saying that Aids has been found in 1% of the population, do you really think each and every person referenced in the study, that made up the 1% signed a consent form?

You're really not that stupid, are you?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> They got consent to review medical records.
> 
> Good lord.


Just like a researcher would need consent from prisoners to review their medical records for a study on coronavirus.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We have the employees dying at Angola 
Max. Security.

These guys Can Not be released !


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Just like a researcher would need consent from prisoners to review their medical records for a study on coronavirus.


Not if the researcher was simply stating totals as a percentage numb nuts. see my previous example and quit whining.

Oh, how many people have died from COVID 19 today?

Publish the number, and the consent form of all those people. You realize how stupid you are now?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> They got consent to review medical records.
> 
> Good lord.
> 
> ...


You're the one moving goal posts. Let's just close this argument since you'll never accept that you've been proven wrong. Dunning-Kruger effect in action. Good luck in life. You're going to need it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> You're the one moving goal posts. Let's just close this argument since you'll never accept that you've been proven wrong. Dunning-Kruger effect in action. Good luck in life. You're going to need it.


Thanks Uber Driver.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I usually reserve the “refrigerator IQ” ad homs for the real dumdums. 😅


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> We have the employees dying at Angola
> Max. Security.
> 
> These guys Can Not be released !
> View attachment 445991


CoVid19 *related complications.*
So how are they going to count that?
Did he die of pneumonia, respiratory failure, heart failure, or whatever it was he REALLY died from?
Or are they going to chalk it up as another CoVid19 death, boosting those stats?


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Didn't the orange guy on TV tell us the coronavirus was a "hoax", he had it under control, there was only 15 cases in the U.S. and it would be near 0 soon?


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

libingbing said:


> Didn't the orange guy on TV tell us the coronavirus was a "hoax", he had it under control, there was only 15 cases in the U.S. and it would be near 0 soon?


that was a long time ago, stop watching CNN its frying your brain


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

libingbing said:


> Didn't the orange guy on TV tell us the coronavirus was a "hoax", he had it under control, there was only 15 cases in the U.S. and it would be near 0 soon?


No.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Right now its so bad prisoners are taking videos with their cellphones and posting them on Youtube.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> that was a long time ago, stop watching CNN its frying your brain


I saw it on Fox News. I have it on 24/7. Can't wait til the next time Agent Orange feeds me my next dose of koolaid.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

libingbing said:


> I saw it on Fox News. I have it on 24/7. Can't wait til the next time Agent Orange feeds me my next dose of koolaid.


I'd prefer you eat a rona sandwich and decrease the surplus population.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I'd prefer you eat a rona sandwich and decrease the surplus population.


Ingestion is not a route of infection for coronavirus, a respiratory disease agent. Just fyi.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Ingestion is not a route of infection for coronavirus, a respiratory disease agent. Just fyi.


Don't bother educating a cult member. They prefer orange koolaid from their orange cult leader.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Ingestion is not a route of infection for coronavirus, a respiratory disease agent. Just fyi.


I obviously meant TUNA sandwich. Slip of the fingers! I would never wish harm on a cretin.



libingbing said:


> Don't bother educating a cult member. They prefer orange koolaid from their orange cult leader.


I guarantee you I'm far less of a cult member than you are. I can name 5 things Trump does or has done that I don't like.

Can you name five things that you do like?

Hate is a cult, and all you leftists that use terms like Trumpanzee and Uncle Tom (to the Surgeon General) are part of that cult. There are none so blind...


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

The cult member told me to eat a coronavirus sandwich to decrease the surplus human population. Then he denies he ever said it, even though it's on record. Agent orange taught him well. Typical cult behavior.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I obviously meant TUNA sandwich. Slip of the fingers! I would never wish harm on a cretin.
> 
> 
> I guarantee you I'm far less of a cult member than you are. I can name 5 things Trump does or has done that I don't like.
> ...


Liberals blame their IBS and hemmerhoids on President Trump.

(not the noxema jar they put up there)

It's both silly and tedious.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Youburr said:


> Right now its so bad prisoners are taking videos with their cellphones and posting them on Youtube.


Yep I saw that. Prisoners were using slipped in burner phones and the prison officials are talking about punishment for "contraband." The prisoners are saying, "Fine! Charge me with having contraband (the cellphone) and throw me in isolation!"


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yep I saw that. Prisoners were using slipped in burner phones and the prison officials are talking about punishment for "contraband." The prisoners are saying, "Fine! Charge me with having contraband (the cellphone) and throw me in isolation!"


Gross!
Stinky poo covered KeesterPhones.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Gross!
> Stinky poo covered KeesterPhones.


And once he saw it was an iPhone, the first thing he said to his cellmate was, "Do you have a charger?"


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> And once he saw it was an iPhone, the first thing he said to his cellmate was, "Do you have a charger?"


"I got your charger hangin...."


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> "I got your charger hangin...."


Called Lightning because it's over in a flash.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

libingbing said:


> The cult member told me to eat a coronavirus sandwich to decrease the surplus human population. Then he denies he ever said it, even though it's on record. Agent orange taught him well. Typical cult behavior.


I meant to say bologna sandwich but my finger slipped! I mean it, Mister.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Typical cult member. Deny and deflect when caught lying. Hey cult member, don't forget to congregate at Rev. Tony Spell's Apostolic Life Tabernacle Church tomorrow in Baton Rouge, OK?

Please shake hands, hug and kiss everyone there. Take deep breaths of air and don't forget rub your nose & eyes afterwards. *I mean it, Mister.*


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

libingbing said:


> Typical cult member. Deny and deflect when caught lying. Hey don't forget to congregate at Rev. Tony Spell's Apostolic Life Tabernacle Church tomorrow in Baton Rouge, OK?
> 
> Please shake hands, hug and kiss everyone there. Take deep breaths of air and don't forget rub your nose & eyes aferwards. *I mean it, Mister.*


Go lick a liberal.
mmm mm mmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224043155852537863


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Hey Wolfgang ... go lick Valar's rona balls. Agent orange couldn't be any more prouder of you two. By the way, I am a Tea Party Republican. Waiting for the next protest against gubmint spending, stimulus & bail outs. Do you know when it will be? Asking for a friend.









https://www.factcheck.org/2020/03/trumps-statements-about-the-coronavirus/
*Jan. 22:* "We have it totally under control. It's one person coming in from China. We have it under control. It's going to be just fine." - Trump in a CNBC interview.

*Jan. 30: "*We think we have it very well under control. We have very little problem in this country at this moment - five - and those people are all recuperating successfully. But we're working very closely with China and other countries, and we think it's going to have a very good ending for us &#8230; that I can assure you." - Trump in a speech in Michigan.

*Feb. 10: *"Now, the virus that we're talking about having to do - you know, a lot of people think that goes away in April with the heat - as the heat comes in. Typically, that will go away in April. We're in great shape though. We have 12 cases - 11 cases, and many of them are in good shape now." - Trump at the White House. (See our item "Will the New Coronavirus 'Go Away' in April?")

*Feb. 14:* "There's a theory that, in April, when it gets warm - historically, that has been able to kill the virus. So we don't know yet; we're not sure yet. But that's around the corner." - Trump in speaking to National Border Patrol Council members.

*Feb. 23:* "We have it very much under control in this country." - Trump in speaking to reporters.

*Feb. 24:* "The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA. We are in contact with everyone and all relevant countries. CDC & World Health have been working hard and very smart. Stock Market starting to look very good to me!" - Trump in a tweet.

*Feb. 26:* "So we're at the low level. As they get better, we take them off the list, so that we're going to be pretty soon at only five people. And we could be at just one or two people over the next short period of time. So we've had very good luck." - Trump at a White House briefing.

*Feb. 26:* "And again, when you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that's a pretty good job we've done." - Trump at a press conference.

*Feb. 26:* "I think every aspect of our society should be prepared. I don't think it's going to come to that, especially with the fact that we're going down, not up. We're going very substantially down, not up." - Trump at a press conference, when asked if "U.S. schools should be preparing for a coronavirus spreading."

*Feb. 27: *"It's going to disappear. One day - it's like a miracle - it will disappear." - Trump at a White House meeting with African American leaders.

*Feb. 29:* "And I've gotten to know these professionals. They're incredible. And everything is under control. I mean, they're very, very cool. They've done it, and they've done it well. Everything is really under control." - Trump in a speech at the CPAC conference outside Washington, D.C.

*March 4:* "[W]e have a very small number of people in this country [infected]. We have a big country. The biggest impact we had was when we took the 40-plus people [from a cruise ship]. &#8230; We brought them back. We immediately quarantined them. But you add that to the numbers. But if you don't add that to the numbers, we're talking about very small numbers in the United States." - Trump at a White House meeting with airline CEOs.

*March 4:* "Well, I think the 3.4% is really a false number." - Trump in an interview on Fox News, referring to the percentage of diagnosed COVID-19 patients worldwide who had died, as reported by the World Health Organization. (See our item "Trump and the Coronavirus Death Rate.")

*March 7:* "No, I'm not concerned at all. No, we've done a great job with it." - Trump, when asked by reporters if he was concerned about the arrival of the coronavirus in the Washington, D.C., area.

*March 9:* "So last year 37,000 Americans died from the common Flu. It averages between 27,000 and 70,000 per year. Nothing is shut down, life & the economy go on. At this moment there are 546 confirmed cases of CoronaVirus, with 22 deaths. Think about that!" - Trump in a tweet.

*March 10:* "And we're prepared, and we're doing a great job with it. And it will go away. Just stay calm. It will go away." - Trump after meeting with Republican senators.

A day later, on March 11, the WHO declared the global outbreak a pandemic.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

23 January...WHO says "no reason to worry" and NYT dutifully reports their Chinese bullshit.

Same day President Trump evacuated US State Department personnel from Wuhan.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/23/health/china-virus-who-emergency.html
31 January...Trump cuts off all travel to and from China.

24 February...Pelosi tells people to go out and PARTY in Chinatown.

https://yournews.com/2020/03/30/153...pelosi-encouraged-large-groups-to-congregate/
15 March...
"If you love your neighborhood bar, go there now"
-Bill DeBlasio

https://nypost.com/2020/04/09/coronavirus-de-blasio-doesnt-regret-telling-new-yorkers-to-visit-bars/


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> *Hundreds of Monroe prisoners create massive disturbance after inmates test for COVID-19*
> 
> View attachment 445312
> 
> ...


I know this sounds harsh but if prisoners are setting fires or rioting they should just shoot it to the group.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mole said:


> I know this sounds harsh but if prisoners are setting fires or rioting they should just shoot it to the group.


It doesn't sound harsh. It sounds like murder.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> It doesn't sound harsh. It sounds like murder.


Prison guards have are expected to protect other prisoners and are allowed to use deadly force if required.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mole said:


> Prison guards have are expected to protect other prisoners and are allowed to use deadly force if required.


It doesnt say anywhere that these minimum security prisoners were threatening the lives of guards or other prisoners. That's why only non lethal riot control measures were employed. The only one threatening lives is you.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Mole said:


> Prison guards have are expected to protect other prisoners and are allowed to use deadly force if required.


Little Girl-Man is accusing you of saying bad things.

Democrats are very concerned about criminals, not law abiding American citizens. They even want illegal alien Rapists, Mashers and Pedophiles released into our communities.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...r-crimes-against-women-children-seek-release/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Right now the wives, girlfriends and family members of the inmates are marching on our Capitol building in Olympia demanding the prisoners be released. I'm watching our live local news showing them holding signs and shouting up at the governor's office.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Right now the wives, girlfriends and family members of the inmates are marching on our Capitol building in Olympia demanding the prisoners be released. I'm watching our live local news showing them holding signs and shouting up at the governor's office.


Store them at CenturyLink until this blows over.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Where do you store a bunch of criminals safely?


The White House? &#129300;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

https://www.thenewstribune.com/news/article241947271.html


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 446409
> 
> 
> https://www.thenewstribune.com/news/article241947271.html


You know we live in crazy times when our protesters march six feet apart and wear masks.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You know we live in crazy times when our protesters march six feet apart and wear masks.


Amen, Brother.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

omg UNABOM got out?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> *Hundreds of Monroe prisoners create massive disturbance after inmates test for COVID-19*
> 
> View attachment 445312
> 
> ...


Too bad you shouldn't have got yourself in prison.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

prisoner rights? LMAO
f these pond scum, they are in jail for a reason

this is compared to illegal immigrant rights


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*Update 

*Nearly 1,000 Inmates To Be Released In Washington State. Not Enough For Social Distancing, Advocates Say*
by *Ashley Hiruko* KUOW April 13, 2020 6:20 p.m.










Gov. Jay Inslee announced today that Washington state intends to release up to 950 inmates confined in Washington state prisons - a reduction of about 6 percent, based on 2019 inmate numbers.
Inslee said the first group of inmates would be released within days.
"Everyone in the state of Washington is at some risk for this," he said. "All of us should pitch in to try to reduce it. That's what we're doing for our incarcerated individuals."
Inslee spoke during a media gathering to announce a new Supreme Court justice on Monday.

According to the department of corrections, the people tested have been isolated. As of April 10, 161 inmates remain in isolation.

Another 912 others are in quarantine.

While the plan is to release nearly 1,000 inmates, families worry it isn't enough to allow the social distancing throughout all state facilities.

"It still will not be enough to follow the social distance guidelines and most inmates will still have a cell buddy," said Amanda Kinsley, whose fiance is in the medium security part of the Monroe Correctional Complex. "This virus will continue to spread until &#8230; it's one inmate per cell."

https://www.opb.org/news/article/washington-inmates-release-social-distancing-coronavirus/


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> *Update
> 
> *Nearly 1,000 Inmates To Be Released In Washington State. Not Enough For Social Distancing, Advocates Say*
> by *Ashley Hiruko* KUOW April 13, 2020 6:20 p.m.
> ...


The parameters for who is being released seem reasonable.
Good Luck.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Hope you don't have any of these...

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...irus-arrested-murder-charge-one-day-got-jail/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Hope you don't have any of these...
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...irus-arrested-murder-charge-one-day-got-jail/


Well Washington State has the record of having the highest number of prolific serial killers in the whole nation.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Damn.
Had no idea...looked it up.

About 50% of the world's *serial killers* seem to come from a 200 mile radius around *Seattle*: Ted Bundy- 50-80 victims, Gary Ridgway (Green River *Killer*)- 55, Robert Pickton (Vancouver BC)- 54, Robert Yates-18, Willie Mak-13, Hillside Stranglers-15, Westley Dodd- 3 children, Randy Roth-3 wives, Kevin Coe-raped 42.

https://psuvanguard.com/the-list-of-pacific-northwest-serial-killers-youve-been-dying-for/


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Hope you don't have any of these...
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...irus-arrested-murder-charge-one-day-got-jail/


Was reading a few minutes ago about an Australian who was sentenced to Jail for breaking his Coronavirus quarantine. And we are letting inmates out?

What a strange and whacky world


----------

